# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Ο Σκωτσεζικος/Μαλτεζικος Φλωρος

## yannis

Θα ηθελα να σας δειξω κατι που ανακαλυψα σχετικα προσφατα και πιστευω πολλοι φιλοι του φλωρου,ισως δεν το γνωριζαν.

ενα ειδος φλωρου,το οποιο μεσα απο επιλεκτικη εκτροφη χρονων,εχει δημιουργηθει κατι σαν νεο στανταρτ στην εμφανιση.

ειναι πολυ πιο μεγαλοσωμο και ''στρογγυλεμενο'' απο τα κοινα αρχεγονα φλωρια.

μεταφραση στα Αγγλικα:

https://translate.google.gr/translate?hl=el&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.c  lubindigeni.altervista.org%2Fold%2Fpubblicazioni%2  Favifaunaindigena%2Fil_verdone_scozzese_maltese.ht  m

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Q_rLULbvc

----------

